# Did you know that CWAC



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

will be discussing the SWD ban at the March 9th meeting ? and possible expansion to other areas
Voice your opinion to your rep soon :sad:


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

do you really think they are gonna tell anyone kinda how they get their agenda done dirty as any politics


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Where's the map for my respected CWAC member? All i see is names...


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Is this re-visiting the ban on spinning wings only at Shiawasee, that Shiwasee Flats club presented to the DNR ? Or is it something new that will affect it statewide ? 

I am not in favor of a statewide ban, they are still deadly outside that Shia Flats club. Field hunting for mallards- it can be the difference between seeing ducks and getting ducks in your range. On the water, I have not used them for a while.


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

Bellyup said:


> Is this re-visiting the ban on spinning wings only at Shiawasee, that Shiwasee Flats club presented to the DNR ? Or is it something new that will affect it statewide ?
> 
> I am not in favor of a statewide ban, they are still deadly outside that Shia Flats club. Field hunting for mallards- it can be the difference between seeing ducks and getting ducks in your range. On the water, I have not used them for a while.


This sums it up!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

from what i understand other SGA's are looking into it. I don't think anyone has any intentions of any state wide bans. I do know a couple of harsens people were at our meeting to listen to the discussion.

for the record, SFCHA would never agree to a state wide ban. Matter of fact, i will go on record that i would personally fight that to the death of it.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

whats the over/under on pages for this on TNL?


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm going 12. People getting bored with the GC thread and there hasn't been a season date thread since the lockout. So 12 unless we get some CWAC/season date morphing. :chillin:


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Whew, i thought at first they all agreed Obamas EO. SWDs, peanuts.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

wavie said:


> Whew, i thought at first they all agreed Obamas EO. SWDs, peanuts.


:lol::lol: That's what I was just thinking Wavie...where in Obama's speech did he mention he wanted a statewide ban in Michigan on SWD's? :evilsmile

The DNR informed the SFCHA leaders that the issue of SWD's will be discussed at the March CWAC meeting. What that discussion will entail? I guess you need to ask the DNR because we were not told. What the DNR has said is there is some level of support to consider similar proposals for other managed waterfowl areas. Again, how much support, and where, you'd have to ask the DNR.

And Shi Kid is correct...the leaders of the Harsens Island Waterfowlers came to our January Shiawassee meeting to sit in on the discussion regarding the SWD ban. They wanted to hear the observations of our members after 3 years, and they offered some input based on their observations. He said their group down there is divided on it, but may...I said *MAY* come up with a similar proposal for Harsens. 

And yes, the SFCHA never proposed a statewide ban.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

decoy706 said:


> will be discussing the SWD ban at the March 9th meeting ? and possible expansion to other areas
> Voice your opinion to your rep soon :sad:


Way to liven up the boring forum discussion Richard


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> ...they are still deadly outside that Shia Flats club. Field hunting for mallards- it can be the difference between seeing ducks and getting ducks in your range. On the water, I have not used them for a while.


As a point of fact, we stated very clearly when we (I) testified to the DNR, to CWAC, and to the NRC that we didn't feel SWD's were a problem in dry field hunting. In fact, many of our members use them in that situation. Our proposal pointed out one specific condition...hunting in managed area flooded crop fields where quarters are tight. The DNR, in their final order, made the proposal cover the entire Shiawassee River State Game Area.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

I think they'd be more effective if our season dates went further into December. Maybe only after the split?? :chillin::chillin::chillin:


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

TNL said:


> I think they'd be more effective if our season dates went further into December. Maybe only after the split?? :chillin::chillin::chillin:


Are you kidding!!!! They would clearly be more effective if the season opened earlier. The young ducks would be even younger(more brown) and thus more suceptible to them.:evilsmile


----------



## marsharc (Nov 27, 2007)

Wondering if anybody checked to see if the birds per hour or any other measurment shows a reason to ban anything that is legal. I don't like people telling me what to do, as long as it's legal. The statement "we want it for the quality of the hunt" is total BS. That is a subjective statement and has no place in a public area. I have been going to SHI since I was 20 or so and I am now 58 and have paid every year through lic., stamps and fees. Why does anyone have the right to take away my stuff based on a half baked opinion? I hate to tell you folks but that's the truth. What ever your *opinion* is you have every right to have it. What you don't have the right to do is to make it my opinion.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

marsharc said:


> Wondering if anybody checked to see if the birds per hour or any other measurment shows a reason to ban anything that is legal. I don't like people telling me what to do, as long as it's legal. The statement "we want it for the quality of the hunt" is total BS. That is a subjective statement and has no place in a public area. I have been going to SHI since I was 20 or so and I am now 58 and have paid every year through lic., stamps and fees. Why does anyone have the right to take away my stuff based on a half baked opinion? I hate to tell you folks but that's the truth. What ever your *opinion* is you have every right to have it. What you don't have the right to do is to make it my opinion.


the only thing that i will correct in your statement as i'm not here to pick a fight on it, is this...

the managed areas ARE quality hunt areas. they were built to be "quality hunt managed". That was the whole IDEA from the very beginning. If you want to believe differently, thats fine, but the original plan from day 1 at any of the managed areas was to improve the quality of hunting. If you would prefer no rules, no management and open hunting...we could go that route if thats what you prefer. no drawings, no pre-register (quality hunt)....nothing. is that what your saying?

whether you want to admit it or not, quality is the exact thing that drives any rule at a managed area....shell limits, boat/motor sizes, shooting times (a.m./p.m. groups), party sizes.

or did you really want to say "i dont like change and will never be open to anything i dont agree with".


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Where's that popcorn smiley thing? I can never seem to find it when I look for it.....


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

goosemanrdk said:


> Are you kidding!!!! They would clearly be more effective if the season opened earlier. The young ducks would be even younger(more brown) and thus more suceptible to them.:evilsmile


Yep. And it could double as a fan when you're sweating your sack off. Win, win.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

marsharc said:


> Wondering if anybody checked to see if the birds per hour or any other measurment shows a reason to ban anything that is legal. I don't like people telling me what to do, as long as it's legal. The statement "we want it for the quality of the hunt" is total BS. That is a subjective statement and has no place in a public area. I have been going to SHI since I was 20 or so and I am now 58 and have paid every year through lic., stamps and fees. Why does anyone have the right to take away my stuff based on a half baked opinion? I hate to tell you folks but that's the truth. What ever your *opinion* is you have every right to have it. What you don't have the right to do is to make it my opinion.


I'll choose to ignore the "half baked" comment, as you have no idea how much work and discussion with many hunters and hunting organizations went into this. Yes the DNR has data that they've gathered over the last three years. Contact Barb Avers...the reports are being finalized. You are right...everyone has a right to their opinon. And for the record, if you have hunted shiawassee river as you say you have, you should have received surveys from the DNR on this very issue as they tell us they surveyed ALL shiawassee hunters, not just the SFCHA members. So if you took the time to respond to them, YOUR OPINION WAS HEARD! end of story.

Now....let's get back on track to Richards original post...the DNR discussing SWD's as a whole at CWAC in March.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

marsharc said:


> Wondering if anybody checked to see if the birds per hour or any other measurment shows a reason to ban anything that is legal. I don't like people telling me what to do, as long as it's legal. .


I can't believe that you have hunted there that long. They tell you when you have to quit in the morning, when you can start in the afternoon. They give you boundaries of where you must be. They tell you how many shells you can take. They even tell you to stay out of the refuge.


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

I would love a harsens ban.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

BangBangBang said:


> I would love a harsens ban.


As Richard said in the OP, contact your CWAC reps, or the associations that work with Harsens directly...Harsens Island Waterfowlers, Blue Water Chapter of MDHA, St. Clair Flats Waterfowlers, etc. They need to hear from users of that area.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Shlwego said:


> Where's that popcorn smiley thing? I can never seem to find it when I look for it.....


Right here


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Muskegon Waste Water.

As much as I hate having them scare geese away cause the neighbors are slow to/ or don't want to turn them off when the geese start flying. I would hate to se them banned there. Duck kill would go down substantially and would only happen if you were able to get on the x. Spinners help there a lot and allow a person to pull ducks into dry field locations that they might not have planned on flying into or near.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

PhilBernardi said:


> Right here


What's your "smiley" there washing that popcorn down with Phil? He's hitting her pretty hard :evilsmile


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Not to mention the dry field area at Fish Point and the dry half of Nayanquin Point that didnt have water for the opener this year. Steve


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> Muskegon Waste Water.
> 
> As much as I hate having them scare geese away cause the neighbors are slow to/ or don't want to turn them off when the geese start flying. I would hate to se them banned there. Duck kill would go down substantially and would only happen if you were able to get on the x. Spinners help there a lot and allow a person to pull ducks into dry field locations that they might not have planned on flying into or near.


Agree Robert. One question comes to mind...when you say "they might not have planned on flying into or near", has your experience been that you end up doing more pass shooting at these ducks that come by, or are they actually coming feet down into the spread? 50/50? 60/40? Just curious, because this came up when we were discussing it at our SFCHA January meeting. The guys who really love using them in a marsh/cornfield setting admitted that they often draw birds close enough for decent pass shots, but rarely "finishes" them. Now there are exceptions obviously, like very early season, or with new birds. So our discussion grew into a split between guys who don't like to pass shoot, vs those who like to. I can hear this same discussion happening at CWAC. Since you commented, I really am interested in your thoughts.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

just ducky said:


> Agree Robert. One question comes to mind...when you say "they might not have planned on flying into or near", has your experience been that you end up doing more pass shooting at these ducks that come by, or are they actually coming feet down into the spread? 50/50? 60/40? Just curious, because this came up when we were discussing it at our SFCHA January meeting. The guys who really love using them in a marsh/cornfield setting admitted that they often draw birds close enough for decent pass shots, but rarely "finishes" them. Now there are exceptions obviously, like very early season, or with new birds. So our discussion grew into a split between guys who don't like to pass shoot, vs those who like to. I can hear this same discussion happening at CWAC. Since you commented, I really am interested in your thoughts.


My experience has been that once we pull them, they are usually commited to the decoys. 80% or more of the shots are feet down in the decoys. The other 20% for me are pass shots, but not in the sense of "decent pass" shots. I am talking about those 15 -20 yard scream thru the decoys straight over the blinds type of "pass shots." You know those ducks that are coming to the decoys and about the time they would put the flaps down, they figure out that something is just not quite right, so they turn the turbos on and try to blow thru. This is my experience in the field. My observations of others while I am hunting, is that these numers are about the same for them as well.

I would say this much, a spinner ban at MWW would significantly(probably 70% or more) drop the duck harvest there. Both groups would be affected equally.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> My experience has been that once we pull them, they are usually commited to the decoys. 80% or more of the shots are feet down in the decoys. The other 20% for me are pass shots, but not in the sense of "decent pass" shots. I am talking about those 15 -20 yard scream thru the decoys straight over the blinds type of "pass shots." You know those ducks that are coming to the decoys and about the time they would put the flaps down, they figure out that something is just not quite right, so they turn the turbos on and try to blow thru. This is my experience in the field. My observations of others while I am hunting, is that these numers are about the same for them as well.
> 
> I would say this much, a spinner ban at MWW would significantly(probably 70% or more) drop the duck harvest there. Both groups would be affected equally.


Not really surprised, because that's pretty much what we find when we use them in Nodak (field hunting). But they seem to react different in marsh/flooded cornfield hunting (as I said, with some exceptions). The guys from Harsens Island who attended our meeting were saying this as well...yeah, they draw birds around, but it often turns into a pass shooting contest because they don't finish. There's a lot of people who like pass shooting...nothing wrong with that either. But I find it's an interesting discussion.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

just ducky said:


> Not really surprised, because that's pretty much what we find when we use them in Nodak (field hunting). But they seem to react different in marsh/flooded cornfield hunting (as I said, with some exceptions). The guys from Harsens Island who attended our meeting were saying this as well...yeah, they draw birds around, but it often turns into a pass shooting contest because they don't finish. There's a lot of people who like pass shooting...nothing wrong with that either. But I find it's an interesting discussion.


I agree that there are differences in how they react(willingness to land) when used over water vs. when used on dry land. I have never had to shoot a duck to defend my spinner when using them over water, but boy many a mallard has died while trying to "attack" my spinner in the field.

As for the pass shooting, same thing here, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> ...I have never had to shoot a duck to defend my spinner when using them over water, but boy many a mallard has died while trying to "attack" my spinner in the field....


:lol::lol: among the 35 or so people in attendance at our SFCHA meeting discussion, including the guys from Harsens, and some of the DNR staff, collectively we had a whole lot of hunting experience in the room. Several people mentioned just what you said...the birds often want to land on SWD's in dry fields. Some of the...shall we say "senior" members in attendance said the first couple years that spinners were being used they had them doing this in marsh/flooded crop field situations too, but since then they seem to have become wise to SWD's. An interesting side, but related discussion was when DNR staff mentioned that we're seeing a larger portion of adult mallards in our population in recent years, and by nature they are probably more wary than younger birds. I hadn't really thought about that angle. 

Anyway, if this is in fact discussed at CWAC in March, I expect to be hearing a lot of these same things.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Isn't banning SWD at Shia Flats kind of like banning assult rifles ? Is it one step closer to a statewide ban, then a federal ban ? Is this someones personal agenda ? Kind of like giving an inch and taking a mile ? 

:evilsmile

Since I don't hunt Shiawassee for obvious personal reasons that involve politics, and the fact I don't ever want to see some kid playing you tube videos of someone punching themselves in the face.... Kind of nailed the coffin shut on me wanting to experience the place. No big loss though for them, I am only one person. 
:evilsmile:evilsmile

12 pages ? trying.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice Belly! 



How 'bout them lions :evilsmile


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> Isn't banning SWD at Shia Flats kind of like banning assult rifles ? Is it one step closer to a statewide ban, then a federal ban ?...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bellyup said:


> Isn't banning SWD at Shia Flats kind of like banning assult rifles ? Is it one step closer to a statewide ban, then a federal ban ? Is this someones personal agenda ? Kind of like giving an inch and taking a mile ?
> 
> :evilsmile
> 
> ...


believe me, and i think i speak for everone at srsga, we are glad you choose to NOT participate there. The never ending posts about how theres no birds there would bore everyone into wanting punch them own selfs in the face...


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> believe me, and i speak for everone at srsga, we are glad you choose to NOT participate there. The never ending posts about how theres no birds there would bore everyone into wanting punch them own selfs in the face...


Bump for the Kid, who speaks for all. 

Trying to push over 3 pages, bets are 12, but it might not make it.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bellyup said:


> Bump for the Kid, who speaks for all.
> 
> Trying to push over 3 pages, bets are 12, but it might not make it.


belly. your attention whoring is tiring...


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

just ducky said:


> An interesting side, but related discussion was when DNR staff mentioned that we're seeing a larger portion of adult mallards in our population in recent years, and by nature they are probably more wary than younger birds.



That right there I find interesting. I took it that you are thinking wiser birds avoiding them = more adults birds in the population.
My initial reaction was juvies are commiting harey carey hence the increase in adults.

Kinda 6 in one, half dozen in the other though I suppose....

Interesting though.


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> belly. your attention whoring is tiring...


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> belly. your attention whoring is tiring...


Sticks & Stones Kid. I guess being called a whore by you is pretty much expected. It is your level after all.


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

Bellyup said:


> Sticks & Stones Kid. I guess being called a whore by you is pretty much expected. It is your level after all.


lame. Do you let anything go or are you one of those guys that needs last word and to be right on everything??? How tiring.

You pissed me off last week and I let it go. How about you just let it all go and stop bringing this **** up in every frickin thread?


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

goosemanrdk said:


> I agree that there are differences in how they react(willingness to land) when used over water vs. when used on dry land. I have never had to shoot a duck to defend my spinner when using them over water, but boy many a mallard has died while trying to "attack" my spinner in the field.
> 
> As for the pass shooting, same thing here, nothing wrong with that.


I have had to defend Mojo once, maybe twice on the water. If you use the Mojos on water not pressured much if at all, they still work pretty well on the water. But the thing is if they are unpressured birds, what is the sense of hauling all that out there and setting it up if they are coming in anyway with just dekes ? How do you guage if the spinner was the reason or just the fact they are fresh or uneducated birds ? I do know a few bluebill that that came inside the mojo while in the U.P. a few years back on the opener. The Floating Mojo went down like a ship slowing sinking. Was cool to watch. Tilt, tilt, slow roll and there it was upside down. 

Just my opinion, but I still think the choice should be there for a hunter to use or not use a spinning wing decoy. If an area has a lot of rules agaisnt what is legal everywhere else in the state, it tends to make some think of the place as a clique. True or not, perception is often the difference between success and failure in the business world.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Maybe off topic but I from time to time run a 2 mojo teal in my offshore diver spread. The factory floating mojo bluebill won't cut it much of the time so a smaller mojo and a custom surf board were needed. Some days I shoot at divers piling into my 2 mojos. I don't believe they have become wise to them in a layout spread. Squaw and scoter seemed to commit to those pretty well to. Only mallards I defended off them are early oct birds that haven't been shot at on the water yet. I'm not currently a field hunter. So IMO they still have some statewide uses if that ever came up.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

BangBangBang said:


> That right there I find interesting. I took it that you are thinking wiser birds avoiding them = more adults birds in the population.
> My initial reaction was juvies are commiting harey carey hence the increase in adults.
> 
> Kinda 6 in one, half dozen in the other though I suppose....
> ...


That was the DNR's thought process, not necessarily mine. They also said duck kill at all of the managed areas was down (annual reports will be coming out soon) which goes into their data to help predict overall harvest. All this crap will be discussed at the March CWAC meeting I'm sure. 

Yeah, it is interesting as you can draw lots of conclusions, some of which may even have some basis in fact :evilsmile


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

For what it's worth, I would have an even slower work week if I didn't laugh all afternoon at Shia kid and bellyache going at it. Yes I said bellyache, that made me almost laugh tears when that came out. Hurtful yes, funny for sure. I don't mind the bantering. I find it amusing.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

decoy706 said:


> will be discussing the SWD ban at the March 9th meeting ? and possible expansion to other areas
> Voice your opinion to your rep soon :sad:


So Richard, back to your post...inquiring minds want to know so spill the beans please. you opened the door with this post, so what did you hear, and from whom?


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

CWAC REPhe brought Barbs letter and SWD report


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

decoy706 said:


> CWAC REPhe brought Barbs letter and SWD report


You're referring to the DNR's report summarizing the 3 year ban at Shiawassee, or some other report? We saw the report for the Shiawassee ban...the DNR distributed it at our January SFCHA meeting. Far as I know that's public information. But I've only heard rumor that the DNR is looking at other managed areas for potential SWD bans....I've seen nothing in writing on that.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

sswhitelightning said:


> For what it's worth, I would have an even slower work week if I didn't laugh all afternoon at Shia kid and bellyache going at it. Yes I said bellyache, that made me almost laugh tears when that came out. Hurtful yes, funny for sure. I don't mind the bantering. I find it amusing.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I am glad I can keep you entertained. If we all read everything the Shi Kid posts, we would never get any work done. I don't take it to personal, if I did I am pretty sure him and i would have had it out by now. 

BangBang, you being serious or bellyaching ?  We all have opinions, and of the 15 or so people on this site that care, we all disagree on most. One thing I am very opinionated about is season dates, of course. I tend to get a little into those discussions. I truly don't have an opinion on what the Kid does with the Shia Flats, that is his turf. I don't hunt there, so my opinions and thoughts are not valid, seriously. If I lived there maybe my take on season dates would be different too. 

So back to thread topic now that everyone has had some Friday afternoon fun. 

If this thread topic is indeed a CWAC topic for the March meeting, is there a link to it on the DNR site ? How is this communicated to the masses so they can let their respective reps know how they feel on the subject ?


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Discussion is the basis for democratic society. Just sayin'!!

A CWAC discussion on anything is really a forum for a serious group of waterfowling outdoorspeople to learn and contemplate. As of right now I am unaware of any action item relating to SWD's.

Regardless, contact your reps and relay your feelings if you would like.  Until an action item is brought before the CWAC committee there is no voting issue to discuss. I think this is merely an annual report consistent with last years initial report on the SRSGA SWD ban.

I will make a few calls next week to see if there is more to the issue. Honestly, I would not think so until AFTER 3 years.



(Odds for 12 pages just went way down BTW. Unless, of course, you are trying to beat someone down with name calling.)


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Day 2; page 4. Right on track.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TNL said:


> Day 2; page 4. Right on track.


i dont think i can get any more mileage outa bashing bellyache.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i dont think i can get any more mileage outa bashing bellyache.


Nobody likes a quitter.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

LoBrass said:


> Discussion is the basis for democratic society. Just sayin'!!
> 
> A CWAC discussion on anything is really a forum for a serious group of waterfowling outdoorspeople to learn and contemplate. As of right now I am unaware of any action item relating to SWD's.
> 
> ...


There you have it from the horse's (no offense John :lol mouth. That darn old CWAC secretly planning to take over the world. So much for the "grassy knoll" conspiracy theorists in the crowd. or that we from the "republic of Shiawassee" :evilsmile are somehow behind everything. 

Gawd sometimes I love this stuff :coolgleam


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

rentalrider said:


> Nobody likes a quitter.



Yeah I agree. Otherwise what else are we all going to do tonight? OH WAIT...there's beer......


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

Well our rep took a vote at our meeting


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

decoy706 said:


> Well our rep took a vote at our meeting


a vote for what? and what was your results? stop being so cryptic.


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

Are the CWAC reps going to get any SWD info prior to the info package that is usually sent? It would be good to know the DNR's intentions before the mtg, so the rep has time to put the info out to the people that are represented.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> a vote for what? and what was your results? stop being so cryptic.


x6.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> a vote for what? and what was your results? stop being so cryptic.


Since Decoy is part of the Saginaw Bay Chapter of MDHA, I'm guessing their group voted as to whether they support such a ban at Nayanquing, which is the main haunt of many of their members.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

backroadstravler said:


> Are the CWAC reps going to get any SWD info prior to the info package that is usually sent? It would be good to know the DNR's intentions before the mtg, so the rep has time to put the info out to the people that are represented.


normally. they would introduce this stuff at the spring meeting and give the cwac members the summer to gather feedback and then vote in august. thats the normal procedure.

i guess now its standard procedure is to listen to teh internet since it never lies and start rumors of them doing stuff behind everyone's back to start conspiracy clubs.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i guess now its standard procedure is to listen to teh internet since it never lies and start rumors of them doing stuff behind everyone's back to start conspiracy clubs.


Its touched upon in the book


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

bingo! talk to Jeff Godi for all the info he's our rep


----------



## tmekeeper (Aug 22, 2012)

The vote was if the Saginaw Bay Chapter would support a 1 year ban at Nay. Pt. Nothing else! The vote was like 24 to 6 in favor. Why not ans. instead of making trouble?:banghead3


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

tmekeeper said:


> The vote was if the Saginaw Bay Chapter would support a 1 year ban at Nay. Pt. Nothing else! The vote was like 24 to 6 in favor. Why not ans. instead of making trouble?:banghead3


thank you, this is all we were looking for. lol.


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

tmekeeper said:


> The vote was if the Saginaw Bay Chapter would support a 1 year ban at Nay. Pt. Nothing else! The vote was like 24 to 6 in favor. Why not ans. instead of making trouble?:banghead3


CWAC will be discussing the SWD ban at the March 9th meeting ? and possible expansion to other areas
Voice your opinion to your rep soon 
This was my orginal post

Now what trouble did I make ? NONE !
Slow done and read before you post
That's why I said to get ahold of Jeff Godi
Boy some people are touchy


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

tmekeeper said:


> The vote was if the Saginaw Bay Chapter would support a 1 year ban at Nay. Pt. Nothing else! The vote was like 24 to 6 in favor. Why not ans. instead of making trouble?:banghead3


I'm guessing decoy may have been one of the 6?

Kind of interesting to discuss a one year ban, because back 3 years ago when we talked with the DNR about the Shiawassee proposal, they insisted it be at least 3 years so that they had enough data to evaluate it. That was their idea. So I'm curious how they feel they'll be able to evaluate it after one year? Don't get me wrong...I would be in favor of them at any of the managed areas because the DNR's own survey results show that it's been a success at SRSGA. So I see no reason to think it wouldn't at Nayanquing, Fish Point or Harsens as well. According to their report, the approval rating for the ban at SR has actually increased in the three year time period.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

decoy706 said:


> CWAC will be discussing the SWD ban at the March 9th meeting ? and possible expansion to other areas
> Voice your opinion to your rep soon
> This was my orginal post
> 
> ...


You forgot to add the frowny face. Should have put à smiley face. Were you voicing your displeasure..? Any post is up for interprétation, especially being so vague. If you didnt recognize that well.........


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Only 5 pages to date, but we are picking up some momentum again.


----------



## marshmallow (Oct 25, 2008)

Just to tell all of you out there the big "secret" that is no secret at all. We had an open meeting at Nayanquing Point of the MDHA Saginaw Bay Chapter. I as President of the chapter took a vote of attending members for the possilble ban of SWD's at Nayanquing. The overwhelming majority favored the ban. Our CWAC rep took notes on our discussion preceding the vote and will forward the notes along with our vote at the March 9th meeting. Why some people have to "stir the pot" is beyond me. This was a simple vote. We are doing what a waterfowling organization does. GETTING INVOLVED. We do have a voice and we used it. That's what we are all about. For those of you who want to be involved - join a waterfowling group. Your voice will be heard and you will know the truth. You won't have to listen to the undermining ways of a few people who wish to to twist the truth.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

marshmallow said:


> Just to tell all of you out there the big "secret" that is no secret at all. We had an open meeting at Nayanquing Point of the MDHA Saginaw Bay Chapter. I as President of the chapter took a vote of attending members for the possilble ban of SWD's at Nayanquing. The overwhelming majority favored the ban. Our CWAC rep took notes on our discussion preceding the vote and will forward the notes along with our vote at the March 9th meeting. Why some people have to "stir the pot" is beyond me. This was a simple vote. We are doing what a waterfowling organization does. GETTING INVOLVED. We do have a voice and we used it. That's what we are all about. For those of you who want to be involved - join a waterfowling group. Your voice will be heard and you will know the truth. You won't have to listen to the undermining ways of a few people who wish to to twist the truth.


thanks for the clarification. for second there i thought there was some crazy backroom dealing goin on...haha. :yikes:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

marshmallow said:


> Just to tell all of you out there the big "secret" that is no secret at all. We had an open meeting at Nayanquing Point of the MDHA Saginaw Bay Chapter. I as President of the chapter took a vote of attending members for the possilble ban of SWD's at Nayanquing. The overwhelming majority favored the ban. Our CWAC rep took notes on our discussion preceding the vote and will forward the notes along with our vote at the March 9th meeting. Why some people have to "stir the pot" is beyond me. This was a simple vote. We are doing what a waterfowling organization does. GETTING INVOLVED. We do have a voice and we used it. That's what we are all about. For those of you who want to be involved - join a waterfowling group. Your voice will be heard and you will know the truth. You won't have to listen to the undermining ways of a few people who wish to to twist the truth.


Excellent post! Thank you!

And I couldn't agree more with what you said about joining a waterfowling group. Like it or not, groups have a stronger voice than individuals. We can whine all day about not knowing this, or not knowing that, but the fact is the DNR does not come knocking on each of our doors to ask our opinions. For that matter, does the Governor call you up personally to ask your opinion on everything he does? Or does the State Police call you up individually to ask you about changing the speed limit on a section of road? NO. They talk to the relevant groups on those matters. 

Thanks to Barb, Joe and others, the DNR communicates with waterfowling groups pretty well, so by being part of a group you are more able to stay in touch with what's going on. Just a fact.


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

Guess I stepped on some toes

Join Date: Aug 2012
Posts: 16

Join Date: Oct 2008
Posts: 7


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

decoy706 said:


> Guess I stepped on some toes
> 
> Join Date: Aug 2012
> Posts: 16
> ...


dooh! Nice comeback.


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

These are my personal thoughts. I'm not sure that a SWD at NPQ will have the same effect as is does on SHIA. Seeing you have the bay so close. Out at NPQ its more about decoy presentation and knowing when to call and not to call. An what type of call.

I always laugh out there when we pick odd ball #'s and we hear people say that isn't a hot field... they pick the hot one but at the end of the day they haven't taken anymore ducks or shot then we have. 

Lots of movement out there between divers,coots, small shore birds, geese, hell at some times of the year the 2 foot carp spawning.

But I'm willing to try anything. It seems to helped some hunting at Shia. The worst that can happen is we try it find out it doesn't work and switch back.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Glad we have had a few relevant posts concerning SWD's.

BTW, I realize I lost a year and that SRSGA just finished their 3rd year of the ban. The reports will be interesting to review.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

2010 EVALUATION


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

here my best guess


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

In the interest of education, enlightenment and the demand for less cryptic communications.....

if I were interested in doing everything I could to promote an idea and make a change to existing policy I would contact each and every representative on the CWAC. Their job is to hear from the users of the resource. We can and do hear from many people on many issues and they are rarely (at least in my case) directly tied to my constituancy. Maybe I'm different but, I listen to everyone.

The concept of "my rep" is somewhat flawed IMO. I am a member of Ducks Unlimited and MUCC and therefore I most certainly gained 2 reps in what I would consider "my pocket". After I have talked to every other rep, believe me, I always feel better about my odds of working something into reality.

The other step I would take to promote an item would be to contact the DNR staff at the local and state level to make sure they also knew of my own and my groups (if I was part of one) wishes or opinions. Be sure to talk to the biologists as they are usually the ones on the Waterfowl Workgroup. The DNR employees working for us are going to be the ones most responsible for changes as they ultimately write the regulations.

Have a great day (after an early morning goose hunt).


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Aw cmon LoBrass...we all *love* the cryptic nature of some of these posts. Makes me use some of those brain cells that I thought I fried years ago. Either that, or it makes me reach for a bottle to try to destroy a few more :lol:

You gave sound advice. But since I'm typically too lazy to figure out who to contact out of the many CWAC members :gaga: (especially trying to decypher decoy 706's map  :yikes I might suggest just contacting the DNR's CWAC coordinator, Don Avers at [email protected] directly, and ask him to share the thoughts with all CWAC members, AND all members of the waterfowl workgroup. Then again, those experts in cryptic thoughts here won't trust Don either :evilsmile So then....Oh hell, where's that bottle? :evilsmile


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

just ducky said:


> Aw cmon LoBrass...we all *love* the cryptic nature of some of these posts. Makes me use some of those brain cells that I thought I fried years ago. Either that, or it makes me reach for a bottle to try to destroy a few more :lol:
> 
> You gave sound advice. But since I'm typically too lazy to figure out who to contact out of the many CWAC members :gaga: (especially trying to decypher decoy 706's map  :yikes I might suggest just contacting the DNR's CWAC coordinator, Don Avers at [email protected] directly, and ask him to share the thoughts with all CWAC members, AND all members of the waterfowl workgroup. Then again, those experts in cryptic thoughts here won't trust Don either :evilsmile So then....Oh hell, where's that bottle? :evilsmile


Trying hard, I see, to get this thing to go to 12 pages. Either that, or just trying to boost ye ol' post count, leaving Smoke in your dust!!!!!:evil:


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

decoy706 said:


> here my best guess


Thank you...Are the unmarked black dots vacant spots?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> Trying hard, I see, to get this thing to go to 12 pages. Either that, or just trying to boost ye ol' post count, leaving Smoke in your dust!!!!!:evil:


:lol: Nah, not trying to show up ol' Smoke any longer. He's way too smart to spend his time surfing websites like this, so he'll never catch up.

Being that the DNR website has very limited info on CWAC, and frankly I can't tell by decoy's homegrown map who covers what area, I just thought I'd help those who want to provide some info to CWAC by going right to Don Avers. That's what I would do anyway.


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

The map was to show you where the at large reps are from
the other not ID are the designated reps from org"s
I was just lazy
just trying to help


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

decoy706 said:


> The map was to show you where the at large reps are from
> the other not ID are the designated reps from org"s
> I was just lazy
> just trying to help


It's more then that state has provided us and I have asked the question several times with little to no response so thank you.


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

I can fill in the blanks if someone wants to know who the others are as I have a list that show names and addresses. All I do is look up the countys they are listed from.
CWAC is a great tool to pass your info to :help:
and NO I'm not at CWAC member


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Located from http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-39002_48670---,00.html

Pat Murray (3/09) [ ]
MI Duck Hunters Association
616-363-3645
[email protected]

Erv DeWeerd (8/11) [ ]
Wildlife Unlimited
C: 616-886-2662
H: 616-392-1561
[email protected]

Jeff Godi (3/12) [9/15]
H:989-686-7345
[email protected]
com

James Bahr (3/10) [9/13]
586-293-3201
[email protected]

John Huffman (3/06) [ ]
Chairperson
C: 419-467-0913
Waterfowl U.S.A.
[email protected]

Bud Dankers (4/01) [ ]
Shiawassee Flats Citizens &
Hunters Association
989-823-2526
[email protected]

Terry Laymon (3/07) [ ]
Ducks Unlimited
C: 313-506-2100
H: 586.777.1535
[email protected]

Leonard A. Kaanta (8/10) [ ]
MI Waterfowl Association
H:906.346.3563
O:906.346.4900
[email protected]

Marc Curtis (3/12) [9/15]
C: 231.578.5325
[email protected]

Scott Berg (3/10) [9/13]
C: 517-712-2129
[email protected]

John McNamara (3/11) [9/14]
734-905-1095
[email protected]

Paul Conners (9/02) [ ]
Harsens Island WF Hunters
586-749-6933
586-468-8894
[email protected]

Andy Parmley(3/10) [9/13]
C: 269-462-3600
H: 269-782-5046

Steve Wyckoff (3/10) [ ]
H: 989-248-3151
MUCC
[email protected]

Richard Smith (9/10) [3/13]
C: 231 349 5319
[email protected]

Ed Retherford (3/12) [9/15]
H:989.657.2681
[email protected]

Stathi Kristells (3/12) [9/15]
H: 906-635-8762
[email protected]

Dan Cleary (3/12) [9/15]
H: 231-881-7772
[email protected]

Trent Bellingar (3/09) [9/12]
C:989.666.1631
[email protected]


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

Here is the other map


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

casscityalum said:


> Located from http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-39002_48670---,00.html
> 
> Pat Murray (3/09) [ ]
> MI Duck Hunters Association
> ...


Everyone has this information, the problem is what decoy is indicating, and myself. No assigned territories aka published map to know which rep to contact. FAIL


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Pretty easy to at least track down a few that live in SW/W Michigan just by area code.


Andy Parmley(3/10) [9/13]
C: 269-462-3600
H: 269-782-5046

Scott Berg (3/10) [9/13]
C: 517-712-2129
[email protected]

Pat Murray (3/09) [ ]
MI Duck Hunters Association
616-363-3645
[email protected]

Erv DeWeerd (8/11) [ ]
Wildlife Unlimited
C: 616-886-2662
H: 616-392-1561
[email protected]


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Pretty easy to at least track down a few that live in SW/W Michigan just by area code.
> 
> 
> Andy Parmley(3/10) [9/13]
> ...


I have to look up area codes??? Oh, and those who have an organization listed under them...gee, I wonder who they represent? Oh my gosh...way toooo cryptic for these two guys Gene :banghead3

do we have to effing draw you guys a map? This ain't rocket science.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

SBE II said:


> Everyone has this information, the problem is what decoy is indicating, and myself. No assigned territories aka published map to know which rep to contact. FAIL


 

Hmm I live and hunt in area code "989" ok Im going to call area code 269 :help:


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> I have to look up area codes??? Oh, and those who have an organization listed under them...gee, I wonder who they represent? Oh my gosh...way toooo cryptic for these two guys Gene :banghead3
> 
> do we have to effing draw you guys a map? This ain't rocket science.


Yea smart ***, the general public isn't going to take the time up to look up that stuff, and that's what I'm getting at. One day you seem sensible about things then the next you want to jump on the bandwagon..

If you look up district/county representation for most organizations they will list that area of which they represent...Also, why isn't the information published in the digest? How many people that actually hunt waterfowl know about the CWAC? People don't know anything unless the material is present. But again, I'm just trying to be sensible.


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

OMG I got 7 pages out of this so far not bad for being a troll :lol:


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

casscityalum said:


> Hmm I live and hunt in area code "989" ok Im going to call area code 269 :help:


Maybe, if that's the area you hunt....Got me, I mean I got called out because I don't hunt ALL of MI before so who knows..

It's all good


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Just stating the extremely obvious. What you guys are really after is the DNR to post a map or a list on-line which indicates which CWAC member represents what area or organization. The DNR isn't here surfing these sites with us (and with the self appointed "troll of Saginaw Bay"), nor do they care. So keep wishing, and whining on this site about what shoulda, coulda, woulda...bottom line it isn't there, and it isn't going to be. But it's no secret either, which is the point we're trying to make. So it takes just the slightest bit of intelligence to determine area codes, and put two and two together. Like I said, not rocket science.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

decoy706 said:


> OMG I got 7 pages out of this so far not bad for being a troll :lol:


Yep and by me chiming in we should get it up to 20 without a problem because TSS, just ducky, and shi kid will clique up against belly and I. It's all in good fun. No harm :evilsmile


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Just stating the extremely obvious. What you guys are really after is the DNR to post a map or a list on-line which indicates which CWAC member represents what area or organization. The DNR isn't here surfing these sites with us (and with the self appointed "troll of Saginaw Bay"), nor do they care. So keep wishing, and whining on this site about what shoulda, coulda, woulda...bottom line it isn't there, and it isn't going to be. But it's no secret either, which is the point we're trying to make. So it takes just the slightest bit of intelligence to determine area codes, and put two and two together. Like I said, not rocket science.


What you guys are really after is the DNR to post a map or a list on-line which indicates which CWAC member represents what area or organization. YEP

Question, if the CWAC wants to be heard outside of us "trolls" have they asked for information to be better placed or do they just wait by the phone for it to ring, then go to the meeting and say, "Didn't hunt."

So it takes just the slightest bit of intelligence to determine area codes, and put two and two together. Yep it does, so does publication about an organization that is put in place for people to be heard, but is presented with limited information and context. :idea:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

SBE II said:


> Yep and by me chiming in we should get it up to 20 without a problem because TSS, just ducky, and shi kid will clique up against belly and I. It's all in good fun. No harm :evilsmile


clique? i don't even like those other guys you listed...i run my own posse...


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i was like done with this thread back on page 4...but bellysmack keeps trying to drag me back in these things.
> 
> has he posted anything new yet or the same rants that there is no birds and season ends too soon?


Apparently he has proof that you, and JD use some sort of witchcraft to create a force field around the area he is hunting on any given day, Caddis throws coin around and pays for the curses and I follow the three of you around laughing like Beavis "uhhuhuhuh, yeah, yeah"


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i was like done with this thread back on page 4...but bellysmack keeps trying to drag me back in these things.
> 
> has he posted anything new yet or the same rants that there is no birds and season ends too soon?



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPw-3e_pzqU"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPw-3e_pzqU[/ame]


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TNL said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPw-3e_pzqU


haha thats awesome.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ...has he posted anything new yet or the same rants that there is no birds and season ends too soon?


or the ENDLESS list of other continuous rants...


the DNR keeps all the CWAC information secret

why doesn't the DNR update their CWAC website...oh wait, the "manual labor" types don't have the time to look anyway.

I can't figure out who my CWAC reps are

my CWAC reps don't listen to me

 I don't have time to belong to a group or organization

 CWAC only listens to groups or organizations

Shi Kid keeps picking on me

Shi Kid, JD, Caddis and KLR are picking on me

But don't worry guys, I'm on this...that big yellow line has just been turned into an invisible dome over Belly's hunting spots.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> or the ENDLESS list of other continuous rants...
> 
> 
> the DNR keeps all the CWAC information secret
> ...


List updated.:16suspect


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> List updated.:16suspect


he he. If you and belly want us to keep a running list, and add to it as we go, this thread will exceed ANY of our best guesses...:evilsmile


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> he he. If you and belly want us to keep a running list, and add to it as we go, this thread will exceed ANY of our best guesses...:evilsmile


Feel free, just wait for Shi, TSS, or KLR to chime in because if they don't you won't have anything to say.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> Feel free, just wait for Shi, TSS, or KLR to chime in because if they don't you won't have anything to say.


yeah we're all attached at the hip. Best of buds. and great minds think alike!


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> yeah we're all attached at the hip. Best of buds. and great minds think alike!


Thanks for announcing your Bro-Mance publically :cwm27:


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

SBE II said:


> List updated.:16suspect


Well I just looked and NO it's not updated
Still has 1 expired on 9/12
1 at 3/13 
and 3 at 9/13 so they have time yet but coming fast
Does anyone know how long the appointment is for ( 3 years) then they get reappointed ?
DNR said it's not up to them but the CWAC group but who to contact ? is it John Huffman ? :help:


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

decoy706 said:


> Well I just looked and NO it's not updated
> Still has 1 expired on 9/12
> 1 at 3/13
> and 3 at 9/13 so they have time yet but coming fast
> ...


Was referring to JD list/summary/accusations whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

It worked !!! It is all exposed now !!! 

I will update the list to include TNL now. Well I will see if JD can add it to the list, it is his list to update. He is picking on me !! :evil: 

Caddis, better pony up a few more euro's, TNL in on your side and joined the club ! Also, have you went and bought out anyones inventory of Toledo Decoys lately ? Or have a new Lake Bonneville layout shipped lately ? This season is over, and the last two you ordered a new one to keep up with the Jones each season :evil: I am thinking about buying a MLB, any thoughts on that ? I forgot the argument you had on here with that one guy who owns I think UFO ? It got pretty heated as I recall. 

Oh, I forgot, the season should have closed last Friday. The ice finally came in ! Not much for ice fishing just yet, a few lakes still were wide open around here or had just started freezing. To unstable to chance for most. 

You guys crack me up. Oh, and Kid, nice new one (bellysmack) it was kind of humorous. And you drug yourself back in well after page 4  I only respond if you smack your lips.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Bellyup said:


> It worked !!! It is all exposed now !!!
> 
> I will update the list to include TNL now. Well I will see if JD can add it to the list, it is his list to update. He is picking on me !! :evil:
> 
> Caddis, better pony up a few more euro's, TNL in on your side and joined the club !


I'm honored and humbled. I'd like to thank my director, the Academy, and especially everyone who said they believed I'm me.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Bellyup said:


> It worked !!!
> 
> Caddis, better pony up a few more euro's, TNL in on your side and joined the club ! I only respond if you smack your lips.



Sorry, I couldn't resist! :lol:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Daddy Warbucks and I are putting together a table for the LE MDHA banquet.


I am not a man of great means, however I will reserve a spot at our table and pay the cost of the tickets for Shiawasse Kid and Bellyup - if they both agree to sit at the same table.













I'll be charging the rest of you leghumpers $20 to watch.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

KLR said:


> Daddy Warbucks and I are putting together a table for the LE MDHA banquet.
> 
> 
> I am not a man of great means, however I will reserve a spot at our table and pay the cost of the tickets for Shiawasse Kid and Bellyup - if they both agree to sit at the same table.
> ...


is that the banquet in illinois? :yikes:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Yeah but itz cool, we're planning on taking Caddis's jet down for the dinner.

You can jet-pool with us.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

KLR said:


> Yeah but itz cool, we're planning on taking Caddis's jet down for the dinner.
> 
> You can jet-pool with us.


Please don't, they really don't care for euro's with their sweaters tied around their necks...

BRAH


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Caddis thanks to you an klrs generosity we have arranged for helicopter transport to and from the Muskegon County airport for you guys


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

KLR said:


> Daddy Warbucks and I are putting together a table for the LE MDHA banquet.
> 
> 
> I am not a man of great means, however I will reserve a spot at our table and pay the cost of the tickets for Shiawasse Kid and Bellyup - if they both agree to sit at the same table.
> ...


Thanks man, but I've already got a table full coming. Which reminds me, I need to send the reservation form in and write the check...thanks for the reminder. Hey Bellywhatever, can you spare $400 for one of us "main guys" who's a bit short at the moment?


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Thanks man, but I've already got a table full coming. Which reminds me, I need to send the reservation form in and write the check...thanks for the reminder. Hey Bellywhatever, can you spare $400 for one of us "main guys" who's a bit short at the moment?


So you're admitting you're a leg humper? Because I fail to see KLR inviting you to the table..


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

KLR said:


> Daddy Warbucks and I are putting together a table for the LE MDHA banquet.
> 
> 
> I am not a man of great means, however I will reserve a spot at our table and pay the cost of the tickets for Shiawasse Kid and Bellyup - if they both agree to sit at the same table.
> ...


Count me in as long as Barb Avers is there with a printed version of the cwac reps. As many times as I have been referred to email her would be nice to put a face to the address. Oh, and if the cwac is there. Maybe with Caddis's DeElegante status he can have them put the map on the private jets mapping system the passengers can see. I ain't humping no legs though, I will leave that for the Bro Show.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I've already sent my lobby to push my proposal with Barb.











Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

TSS Caddis said:


> I've already sent my lobby to push my proposal with Barb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Works good, surprised you included Lake MI, thought you would get all territorial about that...


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> I've already sent my lobby to push my proposal with Barb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Bellyup said:


> Count me in as long as Barb Avers is there with a printed version of the cwac reps. As many times as I have been referred to email her would be nice to put a face to the address. Oh, and if the cwac is there. Maybe with Caddis's DeElegante status he can have them put the map on the private jets mapping system the passengers can see. I ain't humping no legs though, I will leave that for the Bro Show.



Wait. 

So I have to invite Barb and the entire CWAC? I'm a baller, but I'm not sure I can pull that off.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

KLR said:


> Wait.
> 
> So I have to invite Barb and the entire CWAC? I'm a baller, but I'm not sure I can pull that off.


Yep you do...you have the Shi, TSS to back you, and JD the leg humper will probably throw some dollars in your direction. :evilsmile


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

You boys are entertaining. I might throw a $20 to klr to watch.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

just ducky said:


> Hey Bellywhatever, can you spare $400 for one of us "main guys" who's a bit short at the moment?


You really shouldn't really reveal your, ummmmmm, ahhhhhhhhh..... "short"comings for the billions of viewers to see. 

But if $400 gets you a start on surgery costs to correct the problem, I will see what I can do.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Here I fixed it for you Gene. You forgot to reflect the witchcraft we did to change the infamous yellow line into a yellow bubble over bellywhatevers area :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> You really shouldn't really reveal your, ummmmmm, ahhhhhhhhh..... "short"comings for the billions of viewers to see.
> 
> But if $400 gets you a start on surgery costs to correct the problem, I will see what I can do.


All I know is that us "main guys"...Caddis, KLR, Shi Kid, and myself...along with a cast of hundreds, will be sitting at the Lake Effect event, at the executive table rubbing elbows with CWAC and the powers in the DNR, talking about turning SW Michigan into a refuge, as well as all kinds of GREAT options for splits to benefit _*The Republic of Shiawassee *_and the greater Saginaw Bay, while you sit just a few short miles away, sadly poking away at a key board, wishing you were there. So sad...so, so sad :gaga:

by the way Richard...we're at 11 pages now of complete and utter BS


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i dont need to rub elbows with cwac, i've already had caddis pay them off...


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

as oh mama bama says in 4 more years


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey JD, just another 162 to go and you'll be at 10,000 posts. Then you to will be a Legend!!!!!:lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

just ducky said:


> Here I fixed it for you Gene. You forgot to reflect the witchcraft we did to change the infamous yellow line into a yellow bubble over bellywhatevers area :lol:


Thanks for the update. Who would have ever thought color coding would be necessary.

Checks in the mail.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Quackaddicted said:


> Hey JD, just another 162 to go and you'll be at 10,000 posts. Then you to will be a Legend!!!!!:lol:


That's nothin Bud. In order to be a true legend such as yourself, I need to buy...um, be appointed to, a seat on CWAC, and stay there longer than you have been. And my first order of business will be to get the SW Michigan refuge in place. :evilsmile


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Thanks for the update. Who would have ever thought color coding would be necessary.
> 
> Checks in the mail.
> 
> ...


Some people can't determine their CWAC reps by area code. So yes, color helps the impaired. I think it may be an ADA requirement? :lol:


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

KLR said:


> Daddy Warbucks and I are putting together a table for the LE MDHA banquet.
> 
> 
> I am not a man of great means, however I will reserve a spot at our table and pay the cost of the tickets for Shiawasse Kid and Bellyup - if they both agree to sit at the same table.
> ...


Man, I might consider driving back from Missouri for that night to see this.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Some people can't determine their CWAC reps by area code. So yes, color helps the impaired. I think it may be an ADA requirement? :lol:


You're like a women and when proven wrong you stick to the one thing you think you're right about. Selective reading and narrow minded to say the least. Please keep working at your post count to hope to gain the respect of Shi and his posse, in which you thought you had an invite to their table, and misread, or wait didn't you, and you do truly admit to being a leghumper?

Leghumper...:gaga:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

What the Illannoyian fails to realize is that ShiKid, JD, Caddis, and myself can never be at the same location at the same time (for obvious command & control reasons).

His perceived slight of JD was actually a pre-determined roster of dignitaries that would be attending the people's event.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

just ducky said:


> All I know is that us "main guys"...Caddis, KLR, Shi Kid, and myself...along with a cast of hundreds, will be sitting at the Lake Effect event, at the executive table rubbing elbows with CWAC and the powers in the DNR, talking about turning SW Michigan into a refuge, as well as all kinds of GREAT options for splits to benefit _*The Republic of Shiawassee *_and the greater Saginaw Bay, while you sit just a few short miles away, sadly poking away at a key board, wishing you were there. So sad...so, so sad :gaga:
> 
> by the way Richard...we're at 11 pages now of complete and utter BS


Sadly you forgot to see my post where I accepted the invitation from the second in command, KLR !! I hope we can get SW MI turned into the refudge !! That means tons of grants to improve habitat, access, and duck management !! All for me !!! You bayshisters and flatsman or is it flatsgals?, just stay up in yer own neck of the woods ! 

I think I speak for ALL of the SW Refudgees that we are looking forward to the yellow zone !! We are gonna paint it red with greenie blood ! Oh, wait that is a SKid line, sorry. I don't speak for all, just me ! 

11 pages of fun, so keep your skirt down. Are you wearing your skirt or pants to the banquet JD ? Might make a difference where you sit on the jet taking us all there. 

Do I need to wear a necktie and sweater while on the Jet ? Is there going to be Friskies for HourDevours ? Gotta do something with those eiders and squaws right El Caddis ? JD is bringing some sausage to make up for his short comings, and I imagine it is from some version of a trash chicken ?  

Did the DNR receive my paperwork to declare SW MI the Republic Of Wannabees ?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I don't think you are grasping the meaning of the term "refuge".


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

KLR said:


> I don't think you are grasping the meaning of the term "refuge".


I kinda thought the same thing. When did great hunting come from inside a refuge?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

sswhitelightning said:


> I kinda thought the same thing. When did great hunting come from inside a refuge?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Just like the Shi-Posse does, Belly likes to take things that are suggested/said, and manipulate that to his own advantage. But I guess in this refuge definition it includes those private land owners as well


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

KLR said:


> I don't think you are grasping the meaning of the term "refuge".


We are the SW MI Refugees !!!! We aim to backdoor politic and bypass every organization to gain control and the hell with the rest of your zones ! Once we get control we are going to limit it to SW MI Residents only. After all, it is a refudge and we don't want to over hunt it. I pulled some stings that were hanging above TSS's head and got appointed Chief Wannabee in charge of SW MI Refudge. You all want me to be more involved in the meetings and what not, so there ya go ! I am not only involved, I am large and in charge ! So if you have any suggestions keep them to yourself, as we are going to run this little boys club like the rest of the little boys club ! 

First order of business will be to dig a moat around the zone to keep unwanted guests from trying to get in on our awesome hunting. 

We don't want a seat on CWAC, so no need to set that up in the bylaws. But if JD really wants a seat on CWAC, we will give up our zones seat and let him have it, free !! Not sure if he has any left over to buy his way on the board. 

You guys ready to stop all this nonsense yet ? :evilsmile Or is the needie S-kid going to get the last word in ?


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Do we have any mods left on this site? 

This shizzle is unbeleaveable. You ALL need to find something to occupy your time............. 12 pages of effin dribble and a waste of bandwidth. 

I'll be surfin somewhere else


latter


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

smoke said:


> Do we have any mods left on this site?
> 
> This shizzle is unbeleaveable. You ALL need to find something to occupy your time............. 12 pages of effin dribble and a waste of bandwidth.
> 
> ...


True. Getting old. Makes me wanna bail on waterfowl forum also.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Guess I should have taken the "over".


The OP asked about the term length on CWAC and appointments.

DNR facilitates CWAC. They ultimately pick the "at-large" members. 

"At-large" members serve 3 year terms. To be considered for a seat you must apply (any time) with a local DNR biologist or Barb Avers. The State of Michigan will most certainly conduct a background check. Often times there are a good number of applicants for seats, and other times they have trouble finding any.

The organizational reps do not have a term limit and are chosen by their organizations. They too are subject to a background check.

As far as the doctrine from which CWAC operates, contact Don Avers as he is the DNR's CWAC coordinator. While I am the Chairman I have yet to be given the By-Laws of the committee. The only difference I have brought to the table is that I follow Roberts Rules of Order. Each time we meet we work.


Have fun taking it the next 12 pages.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

*12 PAGES! BOO-YAHHH!!!!*. I'm not sure what that means, but it seems quite apropos. I do believe that my prognostication came true, so it's time to show me the $$$!


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

tnl said:


> *12 pages! Boo-yahhh!!!!*. I'm not sure what that means, but it seems quite apropos. I do believe that my prognostication came true, so it's time to show me the $$$!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbs0owguidc


*word monger* :d


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

If you cannot spell refuge, you probably shouldn't be in charge of one.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

is there a way to block a user so you dont see his posts? if so, how?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

If people don't want to read this stuff, why click on it? You sound dumb crying about reading this b.s. DO NOT OPEN THE THREAD. Easily solved, good lord ladies.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

craigrh13 said:


> If people don't want to read this stuff, why click on it? You sound dumb crying about reading this b.s. DO NOT OPEN THE THREAD. Easily solved, good lord ladies.


Yea that...:woohoo1:


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

FullBody said:


> If you cannot spell refuge, you probably shouldn't be in charge of one.


Dude it is all fun and games for me. Would u rather debate season dates ? All I am doing here is making light of some serious folks. 

And shi kid, there is the ignore button. I thought u already knew about that? Allows u to not see that persons posts. Works like a charm !


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

Thank you Lo Brass


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> is there a way to block a user so you dont see his posts? if so, how?


User CP > Options and Settings > Edit Ignore List


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Duckman Racing said:


> User CP > Options and Settings > Edit Ignore List


thanks. alll good to go now.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Bellyup said:


> Dude it is all fun and games for me. Would u rather debate season dates ? All I am doing here is making light of some serious folks.
> 
> And shi kid, there is the ignore button. I thought u already knew about that? Allows u to not see that persons posts. Works like a charm !


 
Your not getting out that easy shi kid, lol.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Water_Hazard said:


> Your not getting out that easy shi kid, lol.


Ha ha, nice.


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

Bellyup said:


> I hope we can get SW MI turned into the refudge !!


Hmmm....isn't that the term you and SBE use when your stamina allows you two a second go around with each other?


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

LOL! What's up Daddy Warbucks? :lol:


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

BangBangBang said:


> Hmmm....isn't that the term you and SBE use when your stamina allows you two a second go around with each other?


I have never met SBE. But he seems like a pretty reasonable fella. Sure undertands common sense and what not. Who knows, maybe everyone can meet everyone at the banquet and the real fun can start ! I have already met the S Kid, and I am defiantely not worried. What would be cool though, is to see a slide show presentation of all the U Tube videos he has posted. We could all get a good laugh on that. 

Don't take offense to this, as it is in fun, but with your handle name as "BangBangBang, I am a little concerned if I ever meet you. I want a chair to be present at all times. I want to be seated at all times :evilsmile No bang bang bang here !


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

field-n-feathers said:


> LOL! What's up Daddy Warbucks? :lol:


Not much, just waiting for Tony Smith to finish up on my solid gold layout. Probably will hunt it a year and then get a new one. If you want it, shoot me a PM, otherwise I'll probably just put it out for the trash after next year.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Bellyup said:


> I have never met SBE. But he seems like a pretty reasonable fella. Sure undertands common sense and what not. Who knows, maybe everyone can meet everyone at the banquet and the real fun can start ! I have already met the S Kid, and I am defiantely not worried. What would be cool though, is to see a slide show presentation of all the U Tube videos he has posted. We could all get a good laugh on that.
> 
> Don't take offense to this, as it is in fun, but with your handle name as "BangBangBang, I am a little concerned if I ever meet you. I want a chair to be present at all times. I want to be seated at all times :evilsmile No bang bang bang here !


I would be concerned about the fella with his sweater tied around his neck too


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> Not much, just waiting for Tony Smith to finish up on my solid gold layout. Probably will hunt it a year and then get a new one. If you want it, shoot me a PM, otherwise I'll probably just put it out for the trash after next year.


Come on Gene. Gold is so yesterday. True "ballers" would go with diamond clad Platinum son. Holla! LOL!


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

Bellyup said:


> I have never met SBE. But he seems like a pretty reasonable fella. Sure undertands common sense and what not. Who knows, maybe everyone can meet everyone at the banquet and the real fun can start ! I have already met the S Kid, and I am defiantely not worried. What would be cool though, is to see a slide show presentation of all the U Tube videos he has posted. We could all get a good laugh on that.
> 
> Don't take offense to this, as it is in fun, but with your handle name as "BangBangBang, I am a little concerned if I ever meet you. I want a chair to be present at all times. I want to be seated at all times :evilsmile No bang bang bang here !


Wouldn't that be Re Re Refudgeing?


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

field-n-feathers said:


> Come on Gene. Gold is so yesterday. True "ballers" would go with diamond clad Platinum son. Holla! LOL!


Not to mention, at the price of gold, you would probably need to role out full artillery on your tender boat to ward off any potential pirates. Probably get busted for "attempting to hunt" with a punt gun then.:yikes:


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

BangBangBang said:


> Wouldn't that be Re Re Refudgeing?


I'm 100% positive that I don't want to know what "refudgeing" is....


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

I am no longer connected to Wildlife Unlimited. They have changed their name to Outdoor Discovery Center and deal more with the nonhunting public. I am now a rep atlarge for theSW and I am located in Otawa County. Feel free to email me at [email protected]


----------

